# My Nigerian Dwarf had her kids tonight. I have a very IMPORTANT question!



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

We are the proud parents of 2 doelings and a buckling. My question is the mama doe still has the umbilical cord hanging out and dragging on the ground. Can I cut it to shorten it so she doesn't accidentally pull it out and bleed to death? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, she needs the weight to help bring the placenta out. You can tie it in a knot if necessary but, I normally leave them alone.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed. It's normal. Leave it be. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

pictures - we need baby pictures!!!!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Will send pictures soon. My daughter took them on her phone. I have a video. Is there a way to post it on here?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations! How are Mom and Kids doing today? Bless her heart! I remember seeing her pictures and how big she was. I agree with Mayia.....lets see some pictures please!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Upload them to youtube, then post the link onto here.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, you can keep tying the afterbirth higher, as it hangs lower, as it works its way out. Don't be surprised to see your dainty vegetarian doe, eating her own blood-glistening afterbirth tissues! Perhaps this has already come to pass. Congratulations on the triplets, and pictures, please!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I was told never to let mumma eat the goop or placenta as my friend knows someone who lost their best doe because she choked. She told me that if i can avoid it then i should... ANyone else do this? Congrats on the babies! Where are these pictures!?!?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I let the mom clean up. Less for me to do.  I've never had a problem with any of my animals cleaning up everything.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

takethelead said:


> I let the mom clean up. Less for me to do.  I've never had a problem with any of my animals cleaning up everything.


 So interesting how some will clean it up & others never touch it. Mine never eat it.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine seem to daintily suck out the richest juices, then leave the pale, slimy mess behind for me to remove.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok here are pictures. How long does it take for mom to drop her placenta. She still has it hanging down. Here are pictures. Mom and trips are doing great! 






. Baby girl







. Baby boy. Looks like mom







. Baby girl. She is almost all black!







. Mom with goop hanging out still







. Mom and kids

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

ALL beautiful kids!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

ADORABLE!!! My DH won't let me have ND's. I think because he knows we would be overrun by the cuteness! Congratulations!

How is Mama?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=119335 
Here is a link for a thread with the similar problem with the after birth.

The kids are soo cute. Can't wait for mine to be born in February¡


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, she finally lost the afterbirth. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I tied it in a knot and she passed it a few hours later. I wonder if this happens more with multiples. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the almost all black one


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just love the girl with the white!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

The black one has blue eyes.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

